# Homemade Tools >  Un mini tour à bois

## Patrick

:Wink:  Hello!

Here is a mini wood lathe, made ​​from old scrap metal and an old drill that did not work.  :Wink: 



Article à voir ici voir

----------

Jon (Feb 25, 2013),

kbalch (Feb 25, 2013)

----------


## Jon

Thanks Patrick! This one went in our Wood Lathes category, and of course on your homemade tools page: Patrick's homemade tools. Your receipt:





 






Mini Wood Lathe  by Patrick 

tags:
lathe

----------

